# Don's Log



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys, 

have been wanting to do a mod for quite some time now, just havent had the time or the resources to do it.

but yester day my good old reciever died and then i thought i might as well turn it into a mediacenter/cruncher

so this is how it looks for now, 

















and this is how i imagine how the inside will be maneged






so now i have to get all the old stuff out of it, do some measuring to see what and how much i can fit inside it, 

i hope to get a micro atx or a atx board in there, only problem is the PSU, it will be too high, so i will have to make a hole int the bottom to make it fit

the front buttons and display will be taken out, and a new display/ fancontroller will be installed there, i'm thinking about the NZXT sentry 2 with touch?  	





and i hope to be able to keep the old start button , 

stay tuned


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice dude. I've been wanting to do something like this with an old amp of mine. Subbed for ideas


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

gut the psu and put on plasic board


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting project Don, good luck with it. Can't wait to see more of it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Very nice dude. I've been wanting to do something like this with an old amp of mine. Subbed for ideas



thx man! 

i think i will put a motherboard tray in it to make it a bit more easy



segalaw19800 said:


> gut the psu and put on plasic board



good idea 

how about them shuttle psu's, they are quite powerfull and small?



Loosenut said:


> Interesting project Don, good luck with it. Can't wait to see more of it



thx man, i think i need it hahaXD


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man!
> 
> i think i will put a motherboard tray in it to make it a bit more easy
> 
> ...



 That will work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

lol

but good idea with the psu, better see if i can find a old one and gut it then, just to compare


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

all stripped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

subscribed, this looks very interesting


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

/subd


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2010)

*Subscribed

Can't wait to see the final product. You know what would make this more interesting Don?

Watercooling!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Subscribed
> 
> Can't wait to see the final product. You know what would make this more interesting Don?
> 
> Watercooling!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Subscribed
> 
> Can't wait to see the final product. You know what would make this more interesting Don?
> 
> Watercooling!



so you're my sponsor then 

this will take some time, but i'm thinking about putting in an older amd 770/785 with a athlon II x3/4 with a 57xx card?

and  thx for subbing guys


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2010)

Love how you drew the entire Gigabyte mobo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice project! subbed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Love how you drew the entire Gigabyte mobo



was when i had to make CPU cooler hole in my Antec 900 and i didnt have the board, then i just did a free hand drawing from gigabytes homepage, but it should be fairly accurate



brandonwh64 said:


> Nice project! subbed


 thx man


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 4, 2010)

this is going to be awesome!!!
subscribed man!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 13, 2010)

What ever happened to this Don?


----------



## Ripper3 (May 13, 2010)

Looks pretty interesting so far, love seeing transplants into obscure cases.
Have you thought about a SFF PSU, or even a pico PSU? 
You can get pretty dang powerful SFF PSUs, and they're usually of standardised sizes, so they're not going to be specifically for one case, with obscure connectors.
Shuttle also makes a 220W silent PSU (large external power brick with an internal PSU that splits up the input voltages, and has all the cables connected to it) which would be ideal.
The idea of the pico PSU meanwhile is only for really low power PC, although 120W units can be found, so it doesn't have to be confined to a Celeron and 1GB of RAM.


----------



## Binge (May 14, 2010)

I was expecting to see some major wood in this thread.  Looks like it's back to lumber-jacking, but I'm OK!  I'll sleep all night and work all day.  I wear women's...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 3, 2010)

Come back, Don! Come back!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

someone should delete my current worklogs lol

they're all dead exept of the crunching madness

i dont have the skills for these things nor the tools

sorry to dissapoint guys


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh well, at least you tried


----------

